# one for the contest



## Anonymous (May 27, 2007)

*Not for the contest*






We are not sure what this fish is? 






I also hooked on to a perch with a baby bass 5" senko.This is the first time catching a fish with any type of plastic worm!! I think I will start using more plastics from time to time


----------



## rdneckhntr (May 28, 2007)

The 2nd fish looks like a sunfish.


Edit: oh my bad I thought you meant the 2nd fish...im not sure what the 3rd is from that pic....thats a really nice crappie by the way...


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2007)

No clue what the 3rd fish is! It looks like a shad of some type?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 28, 2007)

Nice Crappie - the third fish looks like a white perch


----------



## Anonymous (May 29, 2007)

Yea I think it's a white perch as well. I justed wanted others opinions on this.



Thanks,
fishnvfever


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 29, 2007)

Lake Galena is 6 miles from my house and is absolutely loaded with white perch. I fish there three or four times a week and hate those bait stealing annoying fish.

The channel cats like them however - we use them for bait


----------

